# Why Are Microskiffs So Less Popular in The Carolinas?



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

I am a long time kayak fisherman. My favorite type of fishing by far is chasing reds and flounder in skinny little creeks.

For a while now I have been wanting a 14-16 foot micro/poling skiff for two man fishing.

It seems like (for the most part) it’s extremely rare to see a micro/poling skiff on the water here in NC and you almost never see them for sale here. When I tell people the boat I want is an Ankona shadowcast 16, they usually respond with “man, you need something with a deeper v hull than that” not seeming to understand that the fishing I want to do is in skinny marshes.

Serious question, is there something I’m missing (like a safety factor) as to why almost no one uses microskiffs here compared to Florida and Texas? I know that the tides shifts are stronger here, but most people I talk to here don’t seem to agree with the practicality of a microskiff and typically advise me against it.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Where are you in NC? I fish out of Brunswick Co. and I know of at least 7 microskiffs in that area. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

NC does have a decent amount of marsh, but does not have the extensive flats like FL & TX etc and sometimes you have to cross bigger water to get to the marsh. So a micro is usually a second boat, which many people do not have the money, room or time for. A bay boat will get you access to a lot more fishable water in this area of the world, since there is a bunch of big open water. 

Unless you are a fly only person and fish mostly from around Swansboro to Wilmington in the marshes, a micro will not serve you well. Almost everyone I know that got a micro as their only boat, within a year or two went to a larger boat. First time they take a wake over the bow with their wife and/or family on the boat in the inter coastal usually does the trick.

Know multiple guys that have 17’ and under boats, but they are dedicated fly fisherman. Also works if you have a buddy with a larger boat, kind of like a swimming pool, if you don’t want to buy one make sure your neighbor has one.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

I fish Bogue sound and I know of three that fish this area. I’ve been wondering the same thing bc I talked to two of the guys and they said their boats did great - even in open water which is my main concern. One is a BT Mosquito and the other a Hells Bay Professional. I’ve been told the Mitzis handle the water pretty good in this area. Similar to you, I’m fishing a kayak in the area where I’d like to take a boat to cover more ground. I have a larger CC to get me around in open water. I’m still up in the air on direction. I’ll figure it out in the next few months and make a purchase. Maybe prices will be close to reasonable by then?


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I think it is because they have never been popular in the area and most people have never tried one. The reality is that in VA and the Carolinas there is a lot of water that is only accessible by poling skiffs, and it never gets fished for that reason. I do think it is wise to get something that does decent in open water but can still go shallow such as an 18' class HB, Maverick, or 17' Mitzi on the lower priced end. I just fished my 18' Waterman in the Chesapeake bay this weekend, the only boats around were bay boats that couldn't make it to the creeks I was fishing, so I had it all to myself.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Gary240 said:


> I fish Bogue sound and I know of three that fish this area. I’ve been wondering the same thing bc I talked to two of the guys and they said their boats did great - even in open water which is my main concern. One is a BT Mosquito and the other a Hells Bay Professional. I’ve been told the Mitzis handle the water pretty good in this area. Similar to you, I’m fishing a kayak in the area where I’d like to take a boat to cover more ground. I have a larger CC to get me around in open water. I’m still up in the air on direction. I’ll figure it out in the next few months and make a purchase. Maybe prices will be close to reasonable by then?


The Mosquito and Professional are at the top end of what is considered a micro, 17.5 - 18‘ boats with decent freeboard. OP was asking about 14-16‘ boats, which will typically be more limited as to what water they are comfortable in. Again, doable, but there will be days that it gets sketchy. If I was fishing Bogue Sound north of Broad Creek it would be in my Pathfinder and not my Beavertail. South of Broad Creek towards Swansboro a skiff does well.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Charleston SC is full of microskiffs


----------



## andyb (Nov 4, 2015)

Charleston has a ton of marsh, creeks, and backwater to cover that you can explore from some fairly protected ramps. But even still in Charleston, I agree with @Bonesonthebrain that it's not the best option as your only boat. I have a Wigeon 14 back home in FL, just not with me here in Charleston, but it would definitely be usable here for a lot of area. Currently looking for another option has a poling skiff too here in Charleston. But I also have a 21 Sea Hunt that let's me run anywhere in the area and fish in 18" of water. The versatility of the big boat fits the majority of my needs better than a micro would. It just can't pole flooded grass and is a little big to get around some of the smaller creeks on lower tide stages. If I fly fished 95% of the time then it would be a different story, but then again the majority of my needs would be different needs also. It really just depends on what your biggest needs are for the boat.


----------



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

ElLobo said:


> Charleston SC is full of microskiffs


True, I should have made exception for Charleston. Mainly speaking on NC to be honest.


----------



## whitmanbarnes (Mar 26, 2015)

I think it is one of the best kept secrets in certain parts of NC. There are quite a few micros that fish in the Wilmington-Topsail area, but definitely not a popular option due to the reasons noted above. If you can get past having to plan trips a little more carefully with wind conditions, you can find some of the least hit flats/shallow bays that hold large numbers of less pressured fish.


----------



## SpotDoc (Dec 10, 2020)

I fish around Swansboro a lot and have a Microskiff, and have buddies with them. Great boat for that area. Feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

I think there's too much open water to cross once you get north of Swansboro. I'm in Beaufort and am running a 16' flats boat. Lots of days you would think twice about running a small skiff across Newport River, or around the lower Neuse. My dad had a little 14' IPB several years ago. It would get into some tight places, but was not the right boat to run back home when the summertime sea breeze picked up. 

Speaking for myself - when the weather is really pretty, I'm probably going offshore on a different boat.


----------



## DouglasL (Jun 9, 2021)

As has been said above- it is the travel on larger river systems that makes use of the smaller skiffs difficult. I have a Mosquito which I pole in the creeks, and though I have had it in the Cape Fear on super flat days, I have also had some unpleasant boat rides. You see a few technical skiffs around, but a lot more bay boats. As they become more and more popular in SC, more will work their way north I suspect.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

There are a few around here in NC and I seem to see more and more every time I go out. Biggest problem you’ll encounter is being the lowest(smallest) man on the totem pole. Everyone is launching bay/offshore boats 24’ and larger. And the only speed they operate is at wide ass open on the ICW. Hell, I duck dove a 20’ pontoon once and there was nothing I could’ve done differently to tackle that wake. You definitely need to know your area and how to find protected water without much time out in the open or on the ICW. But, to add to what others have said…. You have to love this style of fishing. We might see a few days a year of clear water to sight fish in and the wind and water is rough almost year long. Yeah I’m jealous of our southern brothers on here with their gin clear, calm waters that you can see 20’ deep.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Oh yeah, almost forgot….. trying poling in a pluff mud flat!!🤬🤬🤬


----------



## cocmartin86 (May 28, 2020)

I run an Ankona Cayenne out of Oak Island. It's not TX/LA, but there's plenty of marsh to explore in that area, particularly behind BHI. Oddly enough, the relatively low numbers of flats skiff was part of my calculus in favor of getting one. Our fish get a lot of pressure, and if I can get to spots that bay boats can't, I should have shots at fish that others don't. I don't have to cover a ton of open water, but I do cross the channel from OKI to Bald Head when the weather cooperates. Prepare to get wet, and navigate strategically. My 15' boston whaler cc handled the chop much better, but couldn't float nearly as shallow as the Cayenne. And yes, navigating the wakes of the big boats in the ICW is annoying, and poling in mud flats is no easy task (particularly when the tide is moving).


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

I suppose a micro would handle more than a kayak.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

cocmartin86 said:


> I run an Ankona Cayenne out of Oak Island. It's not TX/LA, but there's plenty of marsh to explore in that area, particularly behind BHI. Oddly enough, the relatively low numbers of flats skiff was part of my calculus in favor of getting one. Our fish get a lot of pressure, and if I can get to spots that bay boats can't, I should have shots at fish that others don't. I don't have to cover a ton of open water, but I do cross the channel from OKI to Bald Head when the weather cooperates. Prepare to get wet, and navigate strategically. My 15' boston whaler cc handled the chop much better, but couldn't float nearly as shallow as the Cayenne. And yes, navigating the wakes of the big boats in the ICW is annoying, and poling in mud flats is no easy task (particularly when the tide is moving).


Have you had the privilege of spotting those elusive silver giants behind OKI?


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Hootonj14 said:


> I am a long time kayak fisherman. My favorite type of fishing by far is chasing reds and flounder in skinny little creeks.
> 
> For a while now I have been wanting a 14-16 foot micro/poling skiff for two man fishing.
> 
> ...


You might also want to consider a 17’ Ankona Native. I’ve run mine for 9 summers up in the Chesapeake Bay Area and Eastern shore barrier islands. It handles surprisingly well in the rough stuff as long as you pay attention and take your time when the sea breeze kicks up. I’ve poled mine into creeks I could barely turn around in. I rarely miss having a bay boat.


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

Took my 14' Lagoon Skiff Tail Chaser (Similar to a skimmer skiff 14... but better) 50 miles round trip from Beaufort to Cape lookout this weekend. Crossed 2 inlets with a small craft advisory expiring on Saturday as well. Took some monster chop with 2 people and 2 small dogs, coolers, gear fuel etc and never had a single wave come over the bow. Check out my post from this morning with pic. I absolutely love the boat, I'm not going to take it oceanside unless it is a dead calm day however and I think that's where a lot of people get hung up. Know the limitations of the rig but also know just how capable these small boats can be!


----------



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

jbyrum said:


> I think there's too much open water to cross once you get north of Swansboro. I'm in Beaufort and am running a 16' flats boat. Lots of days you would think twice about running a small skiff across Newport River, or around the lower Neuse. My dad had a little 14' IPB several years ago. It would get into some tight places, but was not the right boat to run back home when the summertime sea breeze picked up.
> 
> Speaking for myself - when the weather is really pretty, I'm probably going offshore on a different boat.


Thanks for the feedback. I’m in Wilmington and really just


Mark H said:


> I suppose a micro would handle more than a kayak.


I was actually just the thinking this myself😂 I’m stressed about getting to my fishing spots in a micro when I’m currently doing it in a kayak😂😂😂


----------



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

cocmartin86 said:


> I run an Ankona Cayenne out of Oak Island. It's not TX/LA, but there's plenty of marsh to explore in that area, particularly behind BHI. Oddly enough, the relatively low numbers of flats skiff was part of my calculus in favor of getting one. Our fish get a lot of pressure, and if I can get to spots that bay boats can't, I should have shots at fish that others don't. I don't have to cover a ton of open water, but I do cross the channel from OKI to Bald Head when the weather cooperates. Prepare to get wet, and navigate strategically. My 15' boston whaler cc handled the chop much better, but couldn't float nearly as shallow as the Cayenne. And yes, navigating the wakes of the big boats in the ICW is annoying, and poling in mud flats is no easy task (particularly when the tide is moving).


Nice man! Thanks for the feedback. I’m in Wilmington. Basically the only thing I want to do is travel the ICW into marshes.


----------



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

jbyrum said:


> I think there's too much open water to cross once you get north of Swansboro. I'm in Beaufort and am running a 16' flats boat. Lots of days you would think twice about running a small skiff across Newport River, or around the lower Neuse. My dad had a little 14' IPB several years ago. It would get into some tight places, but was not the right boat to run back home when the summertime sea breeze picked up.
> 
> Speaking for myself - when the weather is really pretty, I'm probably going offshore on a different boat.


Thanks for the feedback man! I’m in Wilmington. Basically my only interest is getting to spots that I already fish (marshes across the ICW) but being able to bring a friend along. Could something like the IPB handle that?


----------



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

SpotDoc said:


> I fish around Swansboro a lot and have a Microskiff, and have buddies with them. Great boat for that area. Feel free to PM me with questions.


thanks man! I definitely will PM you soon.


----------



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

whitmanbarnes said:


> I think it is one of the best kept secrets in certain parts of NC. There are quite a few micros that fish in the Wilmington-Topsail area, but definitely not a popular option due to the reasons noted above. If you can get past having to plan trips a little more carefully with wind conditions, you can find some of the least hit flats/shallow bays that hold large numbers of less pressured fish.


Thanks man! That’s actually the exact area I plan on fishing. Basically all I would want to be doing is crossing the ICW into marsh land.


----------



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

ZaneD said:


> I think it is because they have never been popular in the area and most people have never tried one. The reality is that in VA and the Carolinas there is a lot of water that is only accessible by poling skiffs, and it never gets fished for that reason. I do think it is wise to get something that does decent in open water but can still go shallow such as an 18' class HB, Maverick, or 17' Mitzi on the lower priced end. I just fished my 18' Waterman in the Chesapeake bay this weekend, the only boats around were bay boats that couldn't make it to the creeks I was fishing, so I had it all to myself.


thanks for the feedback man! Those mitzis look like a great first boat to me.


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

All I know is I bought a skiff out of Charlotte last year and paid half what I would have paid in Florida, so thank you NC!


----------



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

FlyBy said:


> Where are you in NC? I fish out of Brunswick Co. and I know of at least 7 microskiffs in that area. Feel free to PM me.


thanks man! I definitely will PM you soon.


----------



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> NC does have a decent amount of marsh, but does not have the extensive flats like FL & TX etc and sometimes you have to cross bigger water to get to the marsh. So a micro is usually a second boat, which many people do not have the money, room or time for. A bay boat will get you access to a lot more fishable water in this area of the world, since there is a bunch of big open water.
> 
> Unless you are a fly only person and fish mostly from around Swansboro to Wilmington in the marshes, a micro will not serve you well. Almost everyone I know that got a micro as their only boat, within a year or two went to a larger boat. First time they take a wake over the bow with their wife and/or family on the boat in the inter coastal usually does the trick.
> 
> Know multiple guys that have 17’ and under boats, but they are dedicated fly fisherman. Also works if you have a buddy with a larger boat, kind of like a swimming pool, if you don’t want to buy one make sure your neighbor has one.





Bonesonthebrain said:


> NC does have a decent amount of marsh, but does not have the extensive flats like FL & TX etc and sometimes you have to cross bigger water to get to the marsh. So a micro is usually a second boat, which many people do not have the money, room or time for. A bay boat will get you access to a lot more fishable water in this area of the world, since there is a bunch of big open water.
> 
> Unless you are a fly only person and fish mostly from around Swansboro to Wilmington in the marshes, a micro will not serve you well. Almost everyone I know that got a micro as their only boat, within a year or two went to a larger boat. First time they take a wake over the bow with their wife and/or family on the boat in the inter coastal usually does the trick.
> 
> Know multiple guys that have 17’ and under boats, but they are dedicated fly fisherman. Also works if you have a buddy with a larger boat, kind of like a swimming pool, if you don’t want to buy one make sure your neighbor has one.


Thanks for the feedback sir! Really my only objective is to cross the ICW and fish the marshes like I do in a kayak, but with two people.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

@Hootonj14 I might have my skiff up for sale soon. It’s perfect for doing what you’re looking for.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Is that George Jetson's skiff? 

The backdrop of the car roof really looks strange.

Aren't you getting a Chittum?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Zika said:


> Is that George Jetson's skiff?
> 
> The backdrop of the car roof really looks strange.
> 
> Aren't you getting a Chittum?


I’ve decided I’m getting a Mitzi. Might as well buy local. Headed to the factory Wednesday.


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

ckh405 said:


> Took my 14' Lagoon Skiff Tail Chaser (Similar to a skimmer skiff 14... but better) 50 miles round trip from Beaufort to Cape lookout this weekend. Crossed 2 inlets with a small craft advisory expiring on Saturday as well. Took some monster chop with 2 people and 2 small dogs, coolers, gear fuel etc and never had a single wave come over the bow. Check out my post from this morning with pic. I absolutely love the boat, I'm not going to take it oceanside unless it is a dead calm day however and I think that's where a lot of people get hung up. Know the limitations of the rig but also know just how capable these small boats can be!



“but better” - I like it.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Hootonj14 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I’m in Wilmington and really just
> 
> 
> I was actually just the thinking this myself😂 I’m stressed about getting to my fishing spots in a micro when I’m currently doing it in a kayak😂😂😂


Someone can check me on this but I'm thinking the Shadowcast 18, skillfully handled, could handle rough water pretty well for a craft that can go that shallow given the length?


----------



## cocmartin86 (May 28, 2020)

birdyshooter said:


> Have you had the privilege of spotting those elusive silver giants behind OKI?


 The mythic kings have yet to reveal themselves to me, but my eyes are peeled.


----------



## cocmartin86 (May 28, 2020)

Mark H said:


> Someone can check me on this but I'm thinking the Shadowcast 18, skillfully handled, could handle rough water pretty well for a craft that can go that shallow given the length?


the good people at Ankona recommended the Cayenne when I asked which of their boats handled open water the best. I suspect the Native or the Shadowcast would be okay, but I think they may have narrower beams and less freeboard. not positive about that though, so happy to be corrected.


----------



## Big_Al336 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hootonj14 said:


> I am a long time kayak fisherman. My favorite type of fishing by far is chasing reds and flounder in skinny little creeks.
> 
> For a while now I have been wanting a 14-16 foot micro/poling skiff for two man fishing.
> 
> ...


Lol they just all worship carolina skiffs or bay riders up here. Decent boats but not the most eye catching. I’ll have my south dade skiff up here in NC once it’s finished. But I can relate to you 100% i just tell people “man you don’t get it”


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Man I love poling a Carolina Skiff!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Man I love poling a Carolina Skiff!


All joking aside. Carolina Skiffs will be here for a long time. Us North Carolina folk can’t afford to be restricted to one trick ponies. We crab, net, fish, clam, and gig up here. That’s the real reason poling skiffs ain’t popular round these parts. You ain’t gonna convince bubba he’s better off with a technical, stick propelled, all fiberglass, bass boat.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

@FlyBy and I both fish Oak Island and bald head. Crossing Caps Fear sometime is tricky even in my big fat boat. Yea some sucking mud but on flood tide you can get on grass and it's hard. If you just stay in the IC You may be ok unless a large off shore boat swamps you. I've seen flats boats and lots of John boats all over that area


----------



## BWest (Jul 19, 2017)

ckh405 said:


> Took my 14' Lagoon Skiff Tail Chaser (Similar to a skimmer skiff 14... but better) 50 miles round trip from Beaufort to Cape lookout this weekend.


Did you get lost on the way to the Cape? How did you manage to turn that into a 50 mile run lol. Just messin, Sounds like a good time. The cape, and Shack are a blast.

Agree with everybody else, there can be some great fishing on a skiff up there, and you can fish well away from the pressure, and boat traffic. Drake just delivered a tiller Nomad to Beaufort, there are skiffs up there you just have to look. My buddy uses a16x48 flat bottom jon around there to duck hunt, and fish the creeks. Just be prepared to hold your fillings in your teeth when you cross some of that open water in that rig.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> @FlyBy and I both fish Oak Island and bald head. Crossing Caps Fear sometime is tricky even in my big fat boat. Yea some sucking mud but on flood tide you can get on grass and it's hard. If you just stay in the IC You may be ok unless a large off shore boat swamps you. I've seen flats boats and lots of John boats all over that area


Seems like we all need to schedule a get together one day!!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

birdyshooter said:


> Seems like we all need to schedule a get together one day!!


Let's do it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My buddy Bryan lives in Wilmington and runs a 15ft Maverick up there. He fishes Masoborough Southport and the Cape Fear river out of it.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

FlyBy said:


> Let's do it.


Frying Pan for beer and Skrimp??


----------



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> My buddy Bryan lives in Wilmington and runs a 15ft Maverick up there. He fishes Masoborough Southport and the Cape Fear river out of it.


That’s good to hear. Masonboro is exactly where I fish. Basically just want to go to spots I already kayak out of and don’t want a big boat, so that’s encouraging if he runs around there with no issues.


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

BWest said:


> Did you get lost on the way to the Cape? How did you manage to turn that into a 50 mile run lol. Just messin, Sounds like a good time. The cape, and Shack are a blast.
> 
> Agree with everybody else, there can be some great fishing on a skiff up there, and you can fish well away from the pressure, and boat traffic. Drake just delivered a tiller Nomad to Beaufort, there are skiffs up there you just have to look. My buddy uses a16x48 flat bottom jon around there to duck hunt, and fish the creeks. Just be prepared to hold your fillings in your teeth when you cross some of that open water in that rig.


Only twice haha... Ran up the back side of cape lookout going north towards Davis too. Just trying to put some hours on the motor and cruising . Did a little top water fishing every time I saw a nice tidal pool. I'm going to have the skiff down in oak island this weekend so planning on getting up on the back side of baldhead and do some fishing!


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

It’s a good question as to why. I think there are a number of factors. One, more fishing options. We have the best offshore of any places that could make use of a flats skiff. I think a lot of people want more use than just a flats skiff. We have tons of flounder gigging. Offshore for mahi or tuna. Near shore for Spanish or false albies. Plus our rivers hold the biggest old drum. None of those types of fishing would be well done in a flats skiff.
Secondly none of our builders aside from Mitzi make flats skiff. Being born and raised in NC and living here now with the huge influx of non locals I can tell you this: Carolina folks like buying and doing things locally. That’s why you are so many intruders gradys Jones bros bay riders etc. Those boats are all made here. Most flats skiff comes from Florida. A handful coming from Sc but that doesn’t help here.

Third our water is rough. We get a lot of wind and the sounds are different than most other places people use flats skiffs. You really need to be careful. And I don’t think so many people want two boats. People try and generalize with boats.
I will say however that the outer banks are well designed for a flats boat. It’s just so far from everything that it’s not as recreational as other water we have in NC. But you get huge grass flats out there behind hatteras that hold tons of fish and don’t get hit by the recreational guys as much.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Rocksteady1 said:


> It’s a good question as to why. I think there are a number of factors. One, more fishing options. We have the best offshore of any places that could make use of a flats skiff. I think a lot of people want more use than just a flats skiff. We have tons of flounder gigging. Offshore for mahi or tuna. Near shore for Spanish or false albies. Plus our rivers hold the biggest old drum. None of those types of fishing would be well done in a flats skiff.
> Secondly none of our builders aside from Mitzi make flats skiff. Being born and raised in NC and living here now with the huge influx of non locals I can tell you this: Carolina folks like buying and doing things locally. That’s why you are so many intruders gradys Jones bros bay riders etc. Those boats are all made here. Most flats skiff comes from Florida. A handful coming from Sc but that doesn’t help here.
> 
> Third our water is rough. We get a lot of wind and the sounds are different than most other places people use flats skiffs. You really need to be careful. And I don’t think so many people want two boats. People try and generalize with boats.
> I will say however that the outer banks are well designed for a flats boat. It’s just so far from everything that it’s not as recreational as other water we have in NC. But you get huge grass flats out there behind hatteras that hold tons of fish and don’t get hit by the recreational guys as much.


For what it's worth..... granted it's more of a flats boat then a technical poling skiff but Egret is made in Washington, NC.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I moved from Titusville to SC and fished SC and NC for over a decade. I think a big factor is the huge tides. In reality you only get a few hours of your day where a super skinny skiff is helpful. Then the rest of the day it’s a hindrance. Compared to be able to go hit the skinny 24 hours a day in FL. You have to be really dedicated to that one purpose. People that nutty like myself are rare. I just dealt with all the negatives for those few moments on the flood or on the low tide sounds. But man did I catch some reds👍


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Anybody ever run small skiffs on Pamlico Sound and the Neuse? Thinking about running down there for the drum.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

trekker said:


> Anybody ever run small skiffs on Pamlico Sound and the Neuse? Thinking about running down there for the drum.


I have a place in Oriental, have to pick your days for a skiff. The Neuse can get nasty quickly.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

trekker said:


> Anybody ever run small skiffs on Pamlico Sound and the Neuse? Thinking about running down there for the drum.
> [/QUOTE
> Neuse no Pamlico yes. Neuse gets real gnarly. Pamlico you can get back into some creeks. Neuse too but you’d maybe want more boat.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> I have a place in Oriental, have to pick your days for a skiff. The Neuse can get nasty quickly.


Lol. Pathfinder yes. Poling skiff no for the Neuse.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

cocmartin86 said:


> the good people at Ankona recommended the Cayenne when I asked which of their boats handled open water the best. I suspect the Native or the Shadowcast would be okay, but I think they may have narrower beams and less freeboard. not positive about that though, so happy to be corrected.


What is priority one? Shallow draft, poling well or open water capabilities?


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> I have a place in Oriental, have to pick your days for a skiff. The Neuse can get nasty quickly.


You are not kidding! I used to fish the big reds out that way a lot and the mouth of the Neuse can elevate the pucker factor really quick - especially when crossing at night. I've never done it in a skiff but have several times in my old offshore boats.


----------



## traustgen (May 12, 2014)

Hootonj14 said:


> I am a long time kayak fisherman. My favorite type of fishing by far is chasing reds and flounder in skinny little creeks.
> 
> For a while now I have been wanting a 14-16 foot micro/poling skiff for two man fishing.
> 
> ...


I live in the Jax area and my boys have moved to Utah and Western NC. Their microskiff (Ankona Salt Marsh) is sitting in my garage without any recent usage. I think it would be ideal for your uses. My boys fished in small creeks and flood tide areas in this locale. Reach out to me via PM and I will let you know more about it.


----------



## traustgen (May 12, 2014)

traustgen said:


> I live in the Jax area and my boys have moved to Utah and Western NC. Their microskiff (Ankona Salt Marsh) is sitting in my garage without any recent usage. I think it would be ideal for your uses. My boys fished in small creeks and flood tide areas in this locale. Reach out to me via PM and I will let you know more about it.


In addition it is a great cast and blast boat for both ducks and rails. Good for your area


----------



## Hootonj14 (Feb 4, 2021)

traustgen said:


> I live in the Jax area and my boys have moved to Utah and Western NC. Their microskiff (Ankona Salt Marsh) is sitting in my garage without any recent usage. I think it would be ideal for your uses. My boys fished in small creeks and flood tide areas in this locale. Reach out to me via PM and I will let you know more about it.


Thanks for reaching out. I PM’d you.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> @FlyBy and I both fish Oak Island and bald head. Crossing Caps Fear sometime is tricky even in my big fat boat. Yea some sucking mud but on flood tide you can get on grass and it's hard. If you just stay in the IC You may be ok unless a large off shore boat swamps you. I've seen flats boats and lots of John boats all over that area





birdyshooter said:


> All joking aside. Carolina Skiffs will be here for a long time. Us North Carolina folk can’t afford to be restricted to one trick ponies. We crab, net, fish, clam, and gig up here. That’s the real reason poling skiffs ain’t popular round these parts. You ain’t gonna convince bubba he’s better off with a technical, stick propelled, all fiberglass, bass boat.


This right here. Native NC and we had to have a boat that did it all. That’s why John’s (and now Carolina Skiffs) outnumber most other types/makes by 2:1. 

Having said all that, technical skiffs are making inroads. Especially w the guides in the area. As someone said above, when the used boats start filtering up from Charleston and they get a bit more popular you’ll see more. Look at it this way, you’ll be one of the trend setters here! 😀


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hogprint said:


> This right here. Native NC and we had to have a boat that did it all. That’s why John’s (and now Carolina Skiffs) outnumber most other types/makes by 2:1.
> 
> Having said all that, technical skiffs are making inroads. Especially w the guides in the area. As someone said above, when the used boats start filtering up from Charleston and they get a bit more popular you’ll see more. Look at it this way, you’ll be one of the trend setters here! 😀


I agree. Im born and raised NC. Spend a lot of time in the Beaufort/MHC area, lots of carolinas down there. The vastly different types of water lend to at least trying to find a one trick pony. Its not just carolinas but all flat bottoms, hence the reason some of the best flat bottom boats come from NC: maycraft, jones bros, kencraft etc.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

When I started my search for a shallow water boat, a flat bottom skiff - like a Carolina Skiff - was not even on the radar. In fact, I was opposed to buying one. I really wanted something like a BT Mosquito, Mitzi, or something similar. Well, I just picked up a May-Craft Cape Classic flat bottom. I found that I needed something to get in the skinny but still carry more than 3 people and have room to move around and I feel the flat bottom skiff is perfect around the Emerald Isle/Swansboro area of NC. I'll own a BT or HB one day, but going to enjoy having fun with the kids and their friends as long as I can.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

Gary240 said:


> When I started my search for a shallow water boat, a flat bottom skiff - like a Carolina Skiff - was not even on the radar. In fact, I was opposed to buying one. I really wanted something like a BT Mosquito, Mitzi, or something similar. Well, I just picked up a May-Craft Cape Classic flat bottom. I found that I needed something to get in the skinny but still carry more than 3 people and have room to move around and I feel the flat bottom skiff is perfect around the Emerald Isle/Swansboro area of NC. I'll own a BT or HB one day, but going to enjoy having fun with the kids and their friends as long as I can.


Funny you mention this…

Growing up in this neck of the woods technical poling skiffs weren’t on my radar…until I found this site! I had seen the occasional one here and there but never really gave them much thought. I started lusting after the boats I would see and heart about mainly through this forum. Almost even pullled the trigger on a couple that were in the Buy/Sell section. 

Well, like you, I kind of lay down and let it pass. I’m come back around full circle and have basically narrowed the search back down to a versatle John or if the price situation is right a CS or similar. The good thing is time….I’ve had lots of it over the past year due to family situations and a bum hand, so I couldn’t do much boating anyway! 

Enjoy your new boat. The Almighty doesn’t deduct time spent on the water w your kids!


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hogprint said:


> Funny you mention this…
> 
> Growing up in this neck of the woods technical poling skiffs weren’t on my radar…until I found this site! I had seen the occasional one here and there but never really gave them much thought. I started lusting after the boats I would see and heart about mainly through this forum. Almost even pullled the trigger on a couple that were in the Buy/Sell section.
> 
> ...


Thanks and I wish the best to you and in your search.


----------

